# fodder



## Vanda

Não, meninos, podem limpar esta mente suja. A palavra é fodder =forragem, serragem, ração.

Nesta acepção aqui:
 A consumable, often inferior item or resource that is in demand and usually abundant supply: _romantic novels intended as fodder for the pulp fiction market.

_Que palavra vem à cabeça de vocês? Na minha, depois de 2 dias de cama, nenhuma!


----------



## Outsider

Eu conheço _fodder_ no sentido de alimento de baixo valor, ou algo sem valor que é usado como combustível, "palha" como dizemos em Portugal.


----------



## Vanda

Sim, mas no sentido figurado acima, conforme o exemplo, que palavra você usaria?  Você quer dizer, que usam palha naquele contexto?


----------



## Outsider

No sentido da frase que tem, admito que não é fácil encontrar uma tradução. "Palha para o mercado de _pulp fiction_" talvez resultasse, mas é capaz de haver melhor. Sabe o que quer dizer _pulp fiction_, presumo eu...


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Depois de tanto _fedor_, vamos ao _fodder_. Vanda, eu optaria por uma tradução não literal. Algo como:

"R_omantic novels intended as fodder for the pulp fiction market_" -> "Novelas românticas que incham o mercado editorial de baixa qualidade."


----------



## Vanda

Valeu gente, mas preciso de uma palavra para entrada de dicionário, daí minha dificuldade em pensar num termo adequado.


----------



## olivinha

Continuemos o brainstorm.
No sentido que _fodder_ pode ser algo baixa qualidade mas que sirva para, mais ou menos, suprir uma necessidade, não podia ser uma espécie de _enche-lingüiça_?
O


----------



## Archimec

_forragem_ talvez possa ser a tradução literal. Mas, neste caso, por que não, simplesmente, _material _?
O ponto de vista do autor acerca da qualidade do _material _já é bastante claro.

A propósito, a pronúncia de _fodder_ pode ser um bom exemplo da diferença entre o _d_ inglês o o _d _português, discutido noutro thread.

Nota: _forragem_ já tinha sido mencionada por Vanda. Peço desculpa.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Neste caso específico,o velho _Folhetim _não caberia?

Dicionário Houaiss
*3* Uso: pejorativo. 
     obra literária considerada de pouco valor literário, destinada a leitores menos exigentes 
Ex.: é um reles escritor de f.


----------



## Outsider

"Folhetim" ou "história de cordel" parecem-me boas traduções para "pulp fiction".


----------



## Vanda

Valeu, gente boa! Agora tenho opções. Muitas cabeças pensam melhor do que uma estragada.


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> "Folhetim" ou "história de cordel" parecem-me boas traduções para "pulp fiction".


Para "pulp fiction" talvez, mas para _fodder_?


----------



## Desastre

Combustível?


----------



## Dona Chicória

Folhetins para alimentar o mercado de literatura barata?
ou, o contrário,

literatura barata para alimentar o mercado de folhetins?

Qdo eu era menina havia umas publicações baratas, em papel jornal, que se vendia nas bancas de jornal, em formato muito pequeno, tanto de romances (Corin Tellado, era um sucesso!), como histórias de detetive, horror, e mistério. Ainda existem?


----------



## Vinny Ribeiro

fodder is a person or a thing regarded only as material for a speficic use: "young people ending up as a factory fodder." voilà! it's true that the word is more traditionally related to food and livestock, as it comes from the german futter and the old english föder.. nonetheless, in this context, it takes this second connotation that just lately has been employed in the english language.

Just to make another correlation to my explanation, let us look at the expression "Cannon fodder" = soldiers regarded merely as material to be expended in war. 

Do you get it, Vanda? 

I apologize but I couldn't think of a way to translate the sentence to portuguese. It's very English in its own usage!

Hope i was of some help


----------



## olivinha

Vinny Ribeiro said:


> Just to make another correlation to my explanation, let us look at the expression "Cannon fodder" = soldiers regarded merely as material to be expended in war.


 
I was thinking about that expression, Vinny, which in Spanish translates to _carne de cañon_. Don't we have some similar expression in Portuguese?

PS: So much ado about fodder.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Para Cannon fodder, no Brasil, temos "bucha de canhão", e uma expressão  que acho ótima: "vaca de piranha". ( Que não, não é uma redundância...)


----------



## Dom Casmurro

olivinha said:


> I was thinking about that expression, Vinny, which in Spanish translates to _carne de cañon_. Don't we have some similar expression in Portuguese?
> 
> PS: So much ado about fodder.


Bucha de canhão?


----------



## Outsider

Em Portugal é "carne para canhão", mas a expressão brasileira é mais próxima da inglesa.


----------



## Carfer

Sim, é 'carne para canhão', como diz Outsider. A questão é que neste caso 'carne para canhão' estaria completamente fora de contexto.
Tenho estado a 'dar tratos à bola', mas a única coisa que me ocorre é efectivamente 'alimento', que não me parece traduzir completamente o sentido que a expressão inglesa tem.
Se insistir ou se deixar a coisa sedimentar, pode ser que surja alguma ideia.
Um abraço para todos

Carfer


----------



## olivinha

Bucha de canhão! Vaca de piranha! hahahaha
Caraca, esta nossa língua dá olé em qualquer fodder!


----------



## Vinny Ribeiro

Eu passei o dia inteiro pensando em uma tradução para essa frase em português..

_romantic novels intended as fodder for the pulp fiction market. = _Romances objectivados à alimentar especificamente o mercado pouco produtivo de ficção. 

Pulp neste caso means:

 [usu. as adj. ] figurative popular or sensational writing that is generally regarded as being of poor quality : the story is a mix of pulp fiction and Greek tragedy. [ORIGIN: formerly printed on rough paper.]


----------



## Desastre

Na minha opinião, "pouco produtivo" não transfere bem a idéia de qualidade porca do pulp fiction.


----------



## Vinny Ribeiro

Desastre said:


> Na minha opinião, "pouco produtivo" não transfere bem a idéia de qualidade porca do pulp fiction.



Me desculpe, mas queira oferecer uma sugestão melhor. É fácil criticar...

Você pode usar várias expressões já que a frase não se traduz literalmente, então as minhas palavras também funcionam no contexto. Se você deseja usar sua sugestão.. que diga então: 

"alimentar exclusivamente o mercado de ficção de má qualidade."


----------



## Desastre

_"alimentar exclusivamente o mercado de ficção de má qualidade." 

_Enfim, eu também acredito que a expressão não tenha equivalente em português. Felizmente (ou não), essas palavras são tão consagradas pelos meios de comunicação que talvez uma tradução não seja sequer necessária, dependendo do contexto.


----------



## Carfer

Se a tradução de pulp-fiction também é problema, eu sugiro uma expressão muito usada aqui em Portugal: 'literatura de cordel'.

Pareceu-me, porém, que o problema da Vanda era mais a tradução da palavra 'fodden' e, quanto a isso, só tenho a dizer que ainda não me ocorreu nada para além de 'alimento', que me parece muito asséptica


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Oi Vanda

Meu cérebro castelhano só ficou pensando em palavras espanholas para depois trauducir ao Português. Então, quê pensa destas?:

Base
Raiz
Chão


----------



## Carfer

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Oi Vanda
> 
> Meu cérebro castelhano só ficou pensando em palavras espanholas para depois trauducir ao Português. Então, quê pensa destas?:
> 
> Base
> Raiz
> Chão


 
Desculpe, Giorgio, mas importa-se de explicar melhor qual é a conexão?
Um abraço

Carfer


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Carfer said:


> Desculpe, Giorgio, mas importa-se de explicar melhor qual é a conexão?
> Um abraço
> 
> Carfer


 
Sim desculpe. Algo assim:
 
“Novelas românticas previstas como base para o mercado de _pulp fiction”._
Ou:
“Novelas românticas previstas como a raiz do mercado de _pulp fiction”_
 
Já não estou certo se _chão_ foi uma boa opção . As outras duas as achei do que eu entendi da frase em Inglês.
 
Vocês são os nativos, portanto corrijam-me se estou errado. 
 
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Desastre

Dessas, eu prefiro "base". Ainda assim eu fico com minha sugestão anterior


----------



## Carfer

Achariam '_pasto_' muito disparatado?

_'Novelas românticas como pasto para o mercado da literatura de cordel'_

Traduz a ideia de alimento, mas, uma vez que se destina a animais, comporta a ideia de baixa qualidade.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

É Carfer!

Eu tive uma coisa assim na mente, mas só consegui dizer chão!  Para mim não é disparatado.

Abcs.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

_Ração de engorda_, talvez ("Novelas românticas são ração de engorda para o mercado editorial de baixa qualidade."). 

N.B.: a razão pela qual não estou aderindo à proposta de "literatura de cordel", como tradução para _pulp fiction_, é o fato de, no Brasil, aquela expressão ter um significado especializado: designa um gênero de narrativa em versos típica do Nordeste, para consumo popular.


----------



## Carfer

É verdade, Dom, tinha-me esquecido desse pormenor. Sendo assim, precisamos de algo menos eufemistico para designar o 'mercado editorial de baixa qualidade'. Claro que é isso, você tem razão, mas talvez desse jeito uma expressão um pouco mais colorida.
Um abraço

Carfer


----------



## Vanda

ô gente, obrigada pelo brainstorm que já virou "stomach storm" que dá uma tempestade maior.  Fodder é para entrada de dicionário, portanto tenho que ser sucinta, dois ou três termos no sentido dado acima. As respostas de vocês já me deram vários caminhos a que seguir. Valeu!


----------

